
Deep Q Network Learning to Play Pong on TensorBoard - diegoalejogm
https://www.floydlabs.com/tensorboard/fWLV5Ej2xxoQoooRZNXNuK/
======
diegoalejogm
I built it with PyTorch and is running in FloydHub with GPUs. I suggest you
set a smoothing of 0.9 to see the increasing trend :)

Code can be found here: [https://github.com/diegoalejogm/deep-q-
learning](https://github.com/diegoalejogm/deep-q-learning)

~~~
brudgers
The link is timing out when I try to access it.

~~~
diegoalejogm
Yeah! Sorry for that, FloydHub has got some errors at the moment and my
progress wasn't stored anymore.

You can check out the code here: [https://github.com/diegoalejogm/deep-q-
learning](https://github.com/diegoalejogm/deep-q-learning)

It works! I got the models up to the point where FloydHub stopped working.
Leave me your mail or something and I can write you to let you know when I
upload the training model again! :)

